# Which concert should I choose?



## mahlernerd

Next year, the Detroit Symphony is having two concerts that I really want to go to. However, they are only a couple of weeks apart. The former is a performance of Mahler 7 with James Conlon. The latter is a premiere, Tchaikovsky’s Violin Concerto, and Respighi’s Fountains and Pines of Rome with Midori on the violin and Jader Bignamini conducting, who will be starting next season as the Music Director. I am considering Mahler 7 because I have a goal to hear all of the Mahler symphonies performed live, and I am also considering the latter because I want to see the new Music Director as well as have a better variety of works. If you were me, which would you choose? thanks!


----------



## wkasimer

I'd pick the Mahler. He's a composer that really benefits from being heard live in a concert hall, rather than on record. All music does, but especially large scale works like Mahler's.

I'm not a big fan of Respighi, and you'll presumably have plenty of opportunities to hear your new music director.


----------



## Bulldog

wkasimer said:


> I'd pick the Mahler. He's a composer that really benefits from being heard live in a concert hall, rather than on record. All music does, but especially large scale works like Mahler's.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Respighi, and you'll presumably have plenty of opportunities to hear your new music director.


What he said, and I'm also not a fan of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto.

However, if I did like those composers and wanted to see Midori and the new music director, I'd go with door no. 2.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

For me the clear choice is the Mahler. Mahler is true concert-hall theater, and an opulently-scored bonanza like the 7th would be, I would imagine, one of the most fun symphonic experiences one could see live.


----------



## Rogerx

Toss a coin, simple solution .


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

Bulldog said:


> ..... and I'm also not a fan of Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto.


Seriously??

Wow! I know music is a matter of taste, but I just can´t fathom a lover of Classical Music not like Tchaikovsky´s Violin Concerto.

To me, it is one of the most perfect pieces of music ever!


----------



## Bulldog

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Seriously??
> 
> Wow! I know music is a matter of taste, but I just can´t fathom a lover of Classical Music not like Tchaikovsky´s Violin Concerto.
> 
> To me, it is one of the most perfect pieces of music ever!


I'm not you...........................


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Seriously??
> 
> Wow! I know music is a matter of taste, but I just can´t fathom a lover of Classical Music not like Tchaikovsky´s Violin Concerto.
> 
> To me, it is one of the most perfect pieces of music ever!


One of my least favorite works for a long time, but I recently started to find a little bit of enjoyment from it with the Repin/Gergiev recording. I would still rather hear many, many more violin concerti than it.


----------



## Rogerx

mahlernerd said:


> Next year, the Detroit Symphony is having two concerts that I really want to go to. However, they are only a couple of weeks apart. The former is a performance of Mahler 7 with James Conlon. The latter is a premiere, Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto, and Respighi's Fountains and Pines of Rome with Midori on the violin and Jader Bignamini conducting, who will be starting next season as the Music Director. I am considering Mahler 7 because I have a goal to hear all of the Mahler symphonies performed live, and I am also considering the latter because I want to see the new Music Director as well as have a better variety of works. If you were me, which would you choose? thanks!


Have you decided already?


----------



## mahlernerd

Rogerx said:


> Have you decided already?


Yes! I choose Mahler 7. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Rogerx

mahlernerd said:


> Yes! I choose Mahler 7. Thanks for everyone's input!


I hope all is well, with all the restrictions at that time.


----------

